
Leaked Ryzen 5 3600 Benchmark Better Single-Thread Performance Than Core I9-9900 - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-5-3600-benchmark-beats-core-i9-9900k,39768.html
======
joenathanone
If this is true my next build will be AMD. I've spent and overseen the
spending of probably around $500,000 easily in the past 6 years on Intel
builds, workstations & servers. All of these processor bugs, performance
regressions and Intel's lack luster response has me seriously ready to switch
over.

~~~
imagetic
I'm seriously considering AMD for my next build. I read they will have TB3
support in 2021 which is a big deal for me, and the Ryzen 9 3900X is a sweet
spot of a processor.

We currently have the i9-9900K in 2 edit bays and it's been a remarkable chip.
I don't like to build expensive server level workstations for video production
when technology moves so fast. Our shelf life on systems is down from 6 years
to 3 years before overhauls. I blame the camera / RAW formats that keep
getting bigger and bigger though.

------
goldcd
I'm not getting involved in the FUD - just grateful that AMD now seemingly has
some chips that make life unpleasant for Intel.

Which one's better for blah blah is clearly still open - but I know my next
upgrade will be cheaper, thanks to AMD ("Thank you AMD")

